
Netflix streaming video to be available on Wii - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/01/13/BUHE1BH2C8.DTL
======
zachbeane
That's pretty cool, but I recently got a HDTV and the Wii is the worst-looking
input into it at 480p. The $99 Roku player looks fantastic at 720p, even when
the video you're playing isn't specifically in HD.

~~~
sophacles
Keep in mind that much of netflix content just isnt available in HD -- because
it was never made as such. For this stuff it doesnt matter as much and is very
nice.

~~~
kierank
Most of Netflix's films were filmed on 35mm film, which in most cases has a
similar resolution to HD.

~~~
sophacles
Im not arguing that point. Im arguing that untill Warner Bros, Fox, et al get
around to releasing on blu-ray the only way to get that contet is dvd. Netflix
is not in the biz of scannning film, so they are stuck with what they are
given. Most of that is DVDs

~~~
zachbeane
According to the Netflix blog entry I mentioned already, DVDs are a minority
when it comes to video sources.

~~~
sophacles
Yeah, I see that now. At the time I posted I was operating under incorrect
assumptions and info.

------
apgwoz
I can't wait for this. For the most part, I don't care about the quality of it
(at best 480p). As long as it's not choppy, I could care less if Burt
Reynolds' mustache is pixelated.

------
mumrah
Even if this is true, I imagine the video quality will be less than
spectacular. Back when I was trying to finagle the Wii into a media center, I
could never get videos to playback above a certain bitrate/resolution. My
guess would be 480p at best.

That said, I will be very happy if/when this happens. A macbook does not a
media center make.

~~~
TheBranca18
I'm not sure the Wii qualifies any better than a macbook. Struggling to do
480p, which you concede could possibly be the highest resolution it will
output, does not make it better than a macbook IMO.

------
jcnnghm
The real winner this generation is Netflix. They now have streaming video on
all three consoles.

~~~
mikeryan
If you saw them at CES last week, Netflix is on pretty much any device that
will take them. TV's, roku, boxee (more I'm sure).

Pandora and Skype seem to be following in the same vein.

------
tyujikjhnbgv
And will be available in Canada about the time Avatar becomes technically
possible

------
bioweek
does the xbox already have this?

~~~
ryandvm
Yes - and my experience is it works quite well.

Like everyone else though, I just wish the streaming catalog were larger. I'm
hoping that's what the recent deal with Warner Brothers will result in.

------
Tawheed
Time to dust off the Wii!

